
Ask HN: What problem would you pay $5M to solve? - kirillzubovsky
I have come to a conclusion that solving easy problems is rather boring, but hard problems worth solving should also come with a reward worth the effort, otherwise the incentives are not aligned.<p>What problems do you have or have seen at work or otherwise that don&#x27;t have a straight-forward solution, but would benefit the world&#x2F;co if they were done?
======
togusa2017
Cache expiry time ? I guess it won't take $5M. But in my mind it's virtually
impossible for me to determine what it should be

------
pizzaknife
'last mile' municipal water quality valuations provided free of charge to the
residents in said water districts, values provided daily (POC) and eventually
more real time

------
rsbartram
Addiction

